

Ask HN: What are your "oh wow, that's useful" tricks and tools? - pathdependent

For example, I remember thinking &quot;awesome!&quot; when I stumbled upon `git stash` and `tee`. I&#x27;d like to know if there are any useful tricks I&#x27;m missing, so I&#x27;m asking HN for a sample.
======
dragonbonheur
AutoIt. The things one can do with it, while keeping code small are almost
unbelievable.

Here is a script I wrote to get (some) images from Reddit. It was written for
my own use, so the UI and error checking are not ideal. You just paste the
subreddit URL you want to scrape from, chose the number of images, close the
listview, choose the destination directory and wait till the program exits.
[http://pastebin.com/mzrqn4gj](http://pastebin.com/mzrqn4gj)

